# فوائد عسل النحل



## happy angel (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*1. تعويض السكريات المستهلكة بالجسم بسبب المجهود الجسماني أو الذهني .

2. مادة علاجية و وقائية و غذائية عالية القيمة فهى مفيدة للأطفال والكبار على السواء .

3. علاج اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي والإسهال المعدي السام و يمنع الإصابة بقرحة المعدة والأنثى عشر .

4. علاج التهاب الكبد المزمن والتهاب الحويصلة المرارية والمساعدة في تفتيت حصواتها .

5. علاج أمراض القلب وتقوي عضلة القلب .

6. علاج ضعف البنية و فقر الدم و رفع نسبة الهيموجلوبين بالدم .

7. يخفف من حدة الأرق ويساعد على النوم السريع الهادئ .

8. علاج الصداع العصبي والالتهاب العصبي .

9. علاج الروماتيزم والتهاب المفاصل .

10. مقاومة الضعف الجنسي والعقم .

11. يعمل على تحسين نمو العظام والأسنان والوقاية من خطر الكساح للأطفال و مفيد للأطفال عند التسنين .

12. مزيل جيد للكحة وذو تأثير ملطف لالتهاب اللوزتين والحلق .

13. علاج تسمم الحمل وآلام الطمث ويفيد الحوامل أثناء الحمل والولادة وتقوية انقباض الرحم أثناء الولادة ويزيد إدرار اللبن

14. يمنع الإصابة بالسرطان و يستخدم في علاج سرطان الثدي .

15. يساعد على تحسين القدرة على الأبصار و الوقاية من العشي الليلي والتهابات القرنية والملتحمة وحافة الجفن .

16. علاج الالتهابات والأمراض الجلدية ويمنع حدوثها ومنها الاكزميا والقوباء والصدفية والدمامل ويستخدم كعلاج ناجح جدا للحروق .

17. مفيد جدا للالتهابات الرئوية وأمراض الجهاز التنفسي ونزلات البرد والسل الرئوي .

18. مفيد جدا لبشرة النساء حيث يعمل على تنعيمها وتقليل التجاعيد بها .

19. علاج التهابات الغدد العرقية والتهاب غدة الثدي .

20. علاج البلغم ومنع تكونه في الرئتين خاصة عند المدخنين .

21. علاج التهابات الكلى والحالب والمثانة وحصوات الكلى .

22. علاج التهابات اللثة واللسان وتسوس الأسنان وتشقق الشفاه .

23. علاج مرض السكري .

24. علاج إنتفاخات البطن وكثرة الغازات والإمساك والبواسير .

25. علاج التبول أللإرادي عند الأطفال .

26. يستخدم في إنقاص الوزن .*​


----------



## SALVATION (21 نوفمبر 2008)

_طيب انا عايز اعرف هو مش بيعالج اية؟
بسم يسوع
معلومات مهمة جدا ومفيدة 
مشكورة كتييير​_


----------



## kalimooo (21 نوفمبر 2008)

15 سنة بدون انقطاع كل صباح اخد ملعقة على الريق
ثم الى الرياضة
نتائج باهرة
موضوع ومعلومات مفيدة اخت هابي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 نوفمبر 2008)

لا بجد عسل النحل ده طلع ليه فوايد وبيعالج امراض بامانه تحفه
ميرسى للموضوع الهايل يا هابى انجل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات رااااااااائعه جدا 
عسل النحل فوائده لا تعد 
لانه مليان بالفوائد 

موضوع جميل ومعلومات اجمل 
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## happy angel (25 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _طيب انا عايز اعرف هو مش بيعالج اية؟
> بسم يسوع
> معلومات مهمة جدا ومفيدة
> مشكورة كتييير​_




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياتونى*​


----------



## happy angel (25 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> 15 سنة بدون انقطاع كل صباح اخد ملعقة على الريق
> ثم الى الرياضة
> نتائج باهرة
> موضوع ومعلومات مفيدة اخت هابي
> سلام المسيح​




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو*​


----------



## happy angel (25 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> لا بجد عسل النحل ده طلع ليه فوايد وبيعالج امراض بامانه تحفه
> ميرسى للموضوع الهايل يا هابى انجل​




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (25 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه جدا
> عسل النحل فوائده لا تعد
> لانه مليان بالفوائد
> 
> ...




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو*​


----------



## رحيق (26 يناير 2009)

فيه شفاء للناس

 الحقيقة العلمية:

أكدت الأبحاث العلمية الحديثة فوائد العسل في عدد من المجالات، ومن أحدث هذه الأبحاث، تلك التي قام بها أستاذ جامعي في جامعة waikato في نيوزيلندة، يدعى البروفيسور (بيتر مولان)، وقد قضى وزملاؤه في مخابر البحث عشرين عامًا في تجاربهم العلمية وفق شروط البحث العلمي السليم ـ على العسل، وخرجوا بعشرات الأبحاث العلمية التي نشرت في أشهر المجلات الطبية في العالم، نشر آخرها في شهر أبريل 2003م، ولم يكن هو الباحث الوحيد في هذا المجال؛ فقد قام عشرات الباحثين بنشر أبحاثهم أيضًا في مجال العسل. 

 أسرار العسـل 

تتجلى فـي الطب الـحـديث

د.حسان شمسي باشا

ما نال العسل حقه من اهتمام الباحثين الغربيين خلال العقود الماضية مثلما نال خلال السنتين الماضيتين؛ فقد نشرت عشرات الدراسات العلمية خلال العامين المنصرمين، ولا يكاد يمر أسبوع إلا وتجد دراسة علمية رصينة حول العسل نشرت في المجلات العالمية الموثقة.


وقد أكدت الأبحاث العلمية الحديثة فوائد العسل في عدد من المجالات، ومن أحدث هذه الأبحاث، تلك التي قام بها أستاذ جامعي في جامعة waikato في نيوزيلندة، يدعى البروفيسور (بيتر مولان)، وقد قضى وزملاؤه في مخابر البحث عشرين عامًا في تجاربهم العلمية وفق شروط البحث العلمي السليم ـ على العسل، وخرجوا بعشرات الأبحاث العلمية التي نشرت في أشهر المجلات الطبية في العالم، نشر آخرها في شهر أبريل 2003م، ولم يكن هو الباحث الوحيد في هذا المجال؛ فقد قام عشرات الباحثين بنشر أبحاثهم أيضًا في مجال العسل.

 .

وقد استعمل الإنسان العسل في علاج الأمراض منذ قديم الزمان. ومن الاعتقادات الشائعة بين الناس أن مُرَبّي النحل يعمّرون ويحيون حياة صحية مديدة أكثر من غيرهم.

ويذكر المؤرخون أن (فيثاغورث) صاحب نظرية فيثاغورث الشهيرة، قد عاش أكثر من تسعين عامًا، وكان طعامه يتألف من (الخبز والعسل). وأن أبا الطب (أبو قراط) الذي عمّر أكثر من 108 سنوات كان يأكل العسل يوميٌّا.

وفي حفل عشاء للاحتفال بعيد الميلاد المئوي ليوليوس روميليوس، سأله يوليوس قيصر عن سبب قوة صحته العقلية والجسمية حتى تلك السن المتأخرة، فأجاب: (العسل من الداخل والزيت من الخارج).

 الثاني: أن في هذا الذي يخرج من النحل شفاء: ففي العسل شفاء، وفي غذاء الملكة شفاء، وفي العكبر شفاء، وفي الشمع شفاء، حتى في سم النحل ذاته شفاء. وكيف يتأكد الإنسان أن في هذه المواد شفاء دون أن يبحث فيها ويتدبر، ويجري الدراسات والأبحاث، ليتعرف على الخصائص العلاجية الشافية لهذه المواد. أفي هذه المواد ما يقتل الجراثيم الفتاكة، أم بها مقو للمناعة، أم أنها تشفي العيون والجلد والأسنان، أم سوى ذلك؟ وهذه مرحلة البحث العلمي في المختبرات. 




وفي حديث العسل وقفات عديدة في أبحاث علمية نشرت خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية في مجلات طبية رصينة نقتطف منها هذه الدراسات.


----------



## رحيق (26 يناير 2009)

وقد أورد الأطبّاء بحوثاً متعددة عن الاستشفاء بالعسل، وبخاصّة في أمراض الجلد، وتوصّلوا إلى أنّ العسل يُساعد إلى حدّ كبير في سرعة التئام الجروح، وخاصّة المتقيّحة والعميقة، وأشار بعضهم إلى أنّ العسل يُعالج تقرّحات الساق المزمنة .


----------



## max mike (26 يناير 2009)

*ياااااااااااه بيعالج كل الامراض دى بس انا مبحبوش 

شكراعلى المعلومة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2009)

*ميررررسى على الموضوع العسل يا عسسسسل
ههههههههه​*


----------

